# Pax: Guess you don't need my tip.



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address. 

I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)

She came out and seemed nice. She asked about the bumper sticker (actually a magnet) on the trunk. It is for my two oldest kids high school. She basically lives in the schools back yard and said she really likes the atmosphere there and the sounds from the school. 

She asks me "Isn't tuition there like $17,000 per year?" I told her yes. Trust me, we get A LOT OF financial aid and scholarship help. I did not divulge that to her. 

I took her on the drive (about $9 ride) and she says to me that she always tips her drivers , but if I can afford $34,000 for my kids education, that I probably don't need it. 

I'm driving a chevy Cruze. I see kids drive up in this schools parking lot every day in Maseratis, BMWs, Benzes, etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pdaddy said:


> Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address.
> 
> I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)
> 
> ...


You should have said "We're each working 3 jobs to pay them through school."


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I see your problem, pdaddy . You need to drive a Maseratis, BMW, Benze, etc. 

And yeah, you should have told her you're working 3 jobs + Ubering on the side so your children can have a good education and be BETTER than you.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Makes no difference to me. I would have tipped you. Only a dollar, but that's what I give everyone, LOL!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address.
> 
> I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)
> 
> ...


Better not to talk to pax. Pick up, drive, arrive. Hello, confirm name and destination, drop off.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Makes no difference to me. I would have tipped you. Only a dollar, but that's what I give everyone, LOL!


Ahhhhh.. saduber, you're too sweet!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> I took her on the drive (about $9 ride) and she says to me that she always tips her drivers , but if I can afford $34,000 for my kids education, that I probably don't need it.


I actually side with the lady. She made a statement that was incorrect and you agreed with her. You lied to her. No tip for you!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Really silly that people seem to think that they should tip based on whether they think you are poor or not. To me it seems the driver should be equally worth of a tip based on the quality of the service not based on his background.

Seems people even hold your future earnings against you, not just what they think you make now. When I went to college they raised tuition on engineering students... because we'd be making more money than other graduates in the future. I avoid discussion of college with pax for two reasons. One is that pax want to think they are better than you, so boasting is bad form... And second is that I believe that if they think you have any advantage that you must be rich or will be rich soon and that's more reason for them to justify not giving a tip or giving a low rating because the fare was so expensive.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Really silly that people seem to think that they should tip based on whether they think you are poor or not. To me it seems the driver should be equally worth of a tip based on the quality of the service not based on his background.
> 
> Seems people even hold your future earnings against you, not just what they think you make now. When I went to college they raised tuition on engineering students... because we'd be making more money than other graduates in the future. I avoid discussion of college with pax for two reasons. One is that pax want to think they are better than you, so boasting is bad form... And second is that I believe that if they think you have any advantage that you must be rich or will be rich soon and that's more reason for them to justify not giving a tip or giving a low rating because the fare was so expensive.


Pax want to think they are better than us? What you mean? What is your evidence of this?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Pax want to think they are better than us? What you mean? What is your evidence of this?


I just mean they don't want to be one-upped. i.e. if they say they are proud of some accomplishment, it kind of kills their buzz if you immediately tell them about an even more impressive sounding one. I have no real evidence, other than a general feeling.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Next time, say your significant other works there. Makes things less expensive.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know what's wrong with these PAX? I think if you provide a good service you should get a tip. Who cares how you waste you're money. What you should have explained to her is that we owe China trillions of dollars and that our currency is going to lose the majority of it's buying power over the next 20 years.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Better not to talk to pax. Pick up, drive, arrive. Hello, confirm name and destination, drop off.


I disagree. I say its better to talk with any pax that "wants to talk" and not talk to the ones that don't want to.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Really silly that people seem to think that they should tip based on whether they think you are poor or not. To me it seems the driver should be equally worth of a tip based on the quality of the service not based on his background.
> 
> Seems people even hold your future earnings against you, not just what they think you make now. When I went to college they raised tuition on engineering students... because we'd be making more money than other graduates in the future. I avoid discussion of college with pax for two reasons. One is that pax want to think they are better than you, so boasting is bad form... And second is that I believe that if they think you have any advantage that you must be rich or will be rich soon and that's more reason for them to justify not giving a tip or giving a low rating because the fare was so expensive.


Yep. I used to easily lead into conversations about where I went to school, what my degrees are in, and what I do for a career...now I only tell that stuff to the absolute most interested/prying pax. It's actually really sad listening to these college kids talk about what foreign country they just studied in and which one they are spending the summer in, and thinking they are going to make six figures right out of college. It's almost like I can hear them raise their voices to make sure I can overhear all the great things that are happening to them due to being university students. Get ready for a rude awakening, kids!

Last night a guy asked me if I was a church goer and I did answer his questions because he was nice (and later in-app tipped me) but that was risky too.



pdaddy said:


> Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address.
> 
> I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)
> 
> ...


I totally feel you man. Up through this past school year we sent our kids to a part time private school that's a fraction of that, and still found we couldn't afford it, even with the side hustling.



Fishchris said:


> I disagree. I say its better to talk with any pax that "wants to talk" and not talk to the ones that don't want to.


Ya but make sure to ask them more questions than you offer information. Otherwise it's risky! Unless they really pry.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You should have told her when she mentioned how much, "well that is actually why I am driving uber, it is very difficult for me to pay for their education solely on my primary income, but ultimately it is worth it because I know they are getting an excellent education."
That makes you seem like parent of the year lol.


----------



## Whaaat (Jan 24, 2016)

pdaddy said:


> Picked up a woman today at a condominium with a gated entrance. She had not texted me the entry code, or her exact address.
> 
> I called her and she says she is walking out towards the clubhouse (where I was parked.)
> 
> ...


Bet she never tipped other drivers either


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

No ma'm. I don't need your tip. I just do this to work off my community service.

That's a nice complex you live in.

See ya later.


----------

